# Trailer Hitch for Routan?



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

I got a brand new Black Routan last week that is begging for a hitch to be installed. 
I have the factory tow package but no hitch. (Go figure) 
Anyway couple questions:
1. Is the wiring harness already installed somewhere?
2. Do I have to get the $300 VW hitch or will the $150 Reese Class III be pretty much the same thing?
Thanks!


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (RyanM)*

Your harness should be in a plastic bag in the back of your rig somewhere - it comes with the trailer tow package and is not installed. 
The VW hitch is OEM of course - provides a nice hidden install (kind of inside bumper) and ensures warranty problems wont be an issue - thats why I got it. Add on approximately 2 - 3 hours to install. Ball joint and arm is extra too - but inexpensive and comparable to a good aftermarket.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (RyanM)*

I bought a U-Haul hitch from their site. Very heavy duty looking and almost completely hidden. Very easy to install as well. the mounting bolts are already in your frame. You just drop te rear of the exhaust a little and bolt her up.
http://store.uhaul.com/hitches.aspx
Hitches for a 2009 Volkswagen Routan
Hitch# Type Class Max weight Max distribution weight Finish Price 
75223 Square Tube 2 inch Rec. 3 4000 5000 Black $154.95 



_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 9:08 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

I installed the valley hitch reciever last week. Install was straight forward. Only the side with the exhaust and AC cables was a little tricky:
http://www.buyautotruckaccesso...#apps


----------



## DarthJamo (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (RyanM)*

I purchased a 2009 Routan SEL/Premium with the Tow Prep package. The package consists of an enlarged transmission cooler, auto leveling suspension, and a wiring harness for a 4 pole trailer configuration (not installed, but in a bag in the rear compartment). The $600 wont get you the hitch/ball/etc.
So, I tow a 16x7 enclosed box trailer which has a 7 pole slotted connection. It's a tandem axle with electric brakes.
I had to have a class IV hitch (2" receiver) made by Drawtite put on, I liked this hitch because of the location for the safety chains and it has a rubber gasket going around the receiver opening which pads it against the underside of the bumper. I also had purchased a Tekonsha P3 electronic braking controller, and they also wired in the VW harness that was in the bag in the vehicle as part of the installation.
The total installation time was 3 hours (Franklin Trailer, Berlin, NJ) and the cost for the hitch/controller/labor/tax/etc. was slightly over 500 bucks. I did not need to buy the drawbar or ball since I had it from a 2006 Touareg V8.
Sure, I could have purchased the gear and done it myself, but this is what they do, and warrant the installation. For my configuration tapping into factory wiring harnesses isn't always the best case scenario. The new vehicles aren't like what they used to be (now I sound like my grandfather). These cars have many more controllers/modules to screw up if done wrong. I.E. The yellow wire will pop the airbag, and or ALL of the bags (which could actually be a "total" if you tried to repair it due to it destroying all of the interior body panels and airbag system, side, front, passenger, etc.etc. So, I stayed away; they did it and I'm happy.
But if you wanted to try and do it yourself, just put the hitch on, visit etrailer.com and they show a video on a 2009 Chrysler T&C (Ahem, yeah, we're driving a 2009 Chrysler Town & Country with some "German suspension" on it.) It's 6 bolts and the trickiest part is around the muffler. Wiring the lights is stupid easy. It's all plug & play but does require you to remove the rear tail lights and fish some wires across to the other tail light. Think "T" harness.
I've yet to tow anything on it. The car is a week old and I'm tinkering with the "MyGig" aka Joybox system. Yes, I've managed to install a NAVTV device for full time video, GPS while in motion and also rear view camera while in motion as well. It's awesome (I sell them, so PM me for pricing if you're interested)


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (DarthJamo)*

I just bought a hidden trailer hitch from etrailer.com. I was wondering what are the torque specs are for the bolts where the hitch will mount.


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (Vdubmk2_3)*

According to the install doc for my Curt hitch- 
"Torque all 10mm fasteners to 53ft-lb, and all 12mm fasteners to 73lb-ft."


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (RyanM)*

Thanks for that!


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (Vdubmk2_3)*

We just ordered apparently one of the last Comfortline trim lines (Canada) and the only one that they could find with the RSE1 and the colour we were looking for also had the tow package. We definitely do not ever intend on towing anything, and are wondering if the modifications that are made to the suspension and the rear of the Routan would negate us being able to install a wheelchair ramp in the future (our youngest son has cerebral palsy). The sales guy assures us that this shouldn't pose a problem, but I am not so sure. Anyone??


_Modified by routancan at 4:15 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (routancan)*

Well according to the option list the trailer packages load leveling suspension but I seriously can't think that would prevent you from having the wheel chair ramp. I'm sure the chair weighs a bit but as long as you don't exceed the tounge weight I wouldn't worry. 
Besides fwiw I've seen plenty of mini vans w/ chairs on the back.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (MRP2001GTi)*

isnt a class 3 kinda overkill for a minivan ?


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (redzone98)*

I just got my Hidden Hitch from etrailer.com and it went on in no time. All it took was to unbolt 5 frame bolts and a exhaust clamp bolt and slide it right in. Took probably 30min. Very easy


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Trailer Hitch for Routan? (redzone98)*

Not at all, I plan to tow 4500 lbs.


----------

